# New Husqvarna T435



## 63012753 (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone purchased the Husqvarna T435 low weight tree care chain saw? It is advertised at 35.2 cc/2.0 hp with either a 12" or 14" bar and weights only 7.5 lbs. My local dealer is getting one this week and asking $314.00. I know this is a new model but wondering if anyone has any experience with these. I'm a happy Husky owner with a 575 XP and want a lighter saw for limbing.

Thanks

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TommySaw (Mar 27, 2010)

63012753 said:


> Has anyone purchased the Husqvarna T435 low weight tree care chain saw? It is advertised at 35.2 cc/2.0 hp with either a 12" or 14" bar and weights only 7.5 lbs. My local dealer is getting one this week and asking $314.00. I know this is a new model but wondering if anyone has any experience with these. I'm a happy Husky owner with a 575 XP and want a lighter saw for limbing.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> :greenchainsaw:



I was messin' with one the other day beside a 338xpt and the 338 is definitely a better saw, the 435 was very light but seemed kinda cheap(which is not the case with the rear handle 435) with a weird chainbrake and not as handy as the 388 either. Hope this helps


----------



## wooddog (Mar 27, 2010)

Sir everything I have read on the new 435T is made by redmax 3500.


----------



## 63012753 (Apr 3, 2010)

*For Wife*

I'm using a 575XP and very happy with it. The wife is looking for a small light weight saw so she can be cutting branches while I'm cutting logs. It would be a little small for me but it is for her thus making weight a factor.


----------



## chrisoppie (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry no trigger time my self but i have handled one seems nice and easy to use. When I bought my 346xpne my buddy bought the 435T, he does tree work in a canoe so mostly one handed work, he likes the weight and usability. his only complaint was the safety chain cuts to slow and the 12" bar was to short. I suggested getting the H30 style chain that husqvarna sells, and he seemed to like that idea. I said, "You know there is a reason that saw comes with that safety style chain" he said he's aware of that but needs a bit more aggressive chain then the stock chain.
in my opinion, I would not use more aggressive chain with the 14 inch bar but would be good with the 12 inch, but that's for you to choose.
-Chris


----------



## MaddBomber (Apr 3, 2010)

I messed around with a 435T and they are very light, and well balanced but also seemed a little flimsy. An orange Redmax for sure. 

I can't recommend your wife getting a top handle saw unless she is experienced with a saw's reactive forces. If you want a light, cheap saw, look into the Husqvarna 142. You can find them real cheap, and they are a decent saw.... Like a better built WildThing. I know of one that has been virtually trouble free for a couple years now.
I also read alot of great reviews on the rear handled variant of the 435. Most box stores and dealers have them. 

If your wife is confident using a saw, the 435T should do just fine. Redmax's are decent, but don't expect the quality or serviceability to be the same as your 575xp.


----------



## mikefunaro (Apr 3, 2010)

The use of top handle saws for limbing and ground work is discouraged, it's very easy to start one handing the saw and then its very easy to get a kick back or other motion that you cannot control. 

I say just get her a 435 (normal, rear handle saw)


----------



## TommySaw (Apr 3, 2010)

63012753 said:


> I'm using a 575XP and very happy with it. The wife is looking for a small light weight saw so she can be cutting branches while I'm cutting logs. It would be a little small for me but it is for her thus making weight a factor.



I would not recommend a top handle saw for ground work. If it is a small light saw you're looking for I would recommend the 435 rear handle as it is very nimble and light and can be had brand new for ~$250


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 3, 2010)

63012753 said:


> I'm using a 575XP and very happy with it. The wife is looking for a small light weight saw so she can be cutting branches while I'm cutting logs. It would be a little small for me but it is for her thus making weight a factor.



Are you serious??? :jawdrop:

- even _*considering*_ buying a top-handle for the wife, for ground use, is just way out of line! :censored:

If you didn't know any better, I am really worried if you are going to teach your wife! 



The rear-handle 435 is a *much safer option*, and also a much better saw. It is a real Swedish Husky, even though it is a "low-end" one. It is still pretty light.


----------



## keith811 (Apr 3, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> I would not recommend a top handle saw for ground work. If it is a small light saw you're looking for I would recommend the 435 rear handle as it is very nimble and light and can be had brand new for ~$250



:agree2:

one of my good friends has the 435 rear handle version and it is very light and easy to handle. a little short on power but it's a small saw it's not supposed to have alot of power. For your wife I'd say the 435 rear handle would be the way to go. A top handle saw is just not suited for working on the ground. and can be dangerous for someone not experienced to use.


----------



## nikocker (Apr 4, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Are you serious??? :jawdrop:
> 
> - even _*considering*_ buying a top-handle for the wife, for ground use, is just way out of line! :censored:
> 
> ...



I totally agree sith Niko and others . . . Get the rear-handled 435, NOT the top handle. And don't forget the PPG for her as well!

Al


----------



## weimedog (Apr 4, 2010)

My wife has a 440e...very similar to the 435. It works well and after a year of limbing, clearing fence line, "chainsaw art" barn carpentry, and some firewood duty has proved to be a very practical and useful addition to the saw fleet. Given the same choices and after a year to think about it, I would buy it again...but more importantly so would she.


----------



## Eastexan (Apr 4, 2010)

Actually, the 435 is not a rear handled version of the T435. They are completely different saws. 

A Husky dealer I was at a couple weeks ago is also a Redmax dealer. He was showing me the T435 and the same exact saw in Redmax red. They also have the latest "strato" technology. The Redmax was $299 and the Husky was $309. He said the Husky version was $10 higher because of the Husky name. Nothing against Redmax, as they are supposed to be in the "Pro" class.

If you would want a lighter (safer) rear handled saw for the wife, the Huskys don't have anything quite that light. From what's been said, the 435 is a well made homeowner saw but is 2 lbs heavier than the T435.
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/homeowner/products/chainsaws/husqvarna-chainsaws-for-homeowners/

Stihl has a rear handled version of the popular MS 192T, that would be at the same weight of the T435. It may be a little less in price also, but it may not be as strong as what you'd like. 

Here is the link: http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/MS192CE.html


----------



## rob066 (Apr 4, 2010)

mikefunaro said:


> The use of top handle saws for limbing and ground work is discouraged, it's very easy to start one handing the saw and then its very easy to get a kick back or other motion that you cannot control.
> 
> I say just get her a 435 (normal, rear handle saw)



With top handle saw doing ground work it is easy to cut your legs. After sawing through a piece of wood you can get drop. That is when you loose control by lack of the rear handle. The saw tends to fall forward and cut your legs. With a rear handle there is more control reducing the risk of the saw falling forward and cutting your legs after a cut.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 4, 2010)

nikocker said:


> *I totally agree sith Niko and others . . .* Get the rear-handled 435, NOT the top handle. And don't forget the PPG for her as well!
> 
> Al



So do I! But then again maybe the marrige is not that happy .... 

opcorn: 

Get a nice rear handle. Husqvarna, Stihl, Solo, Echo, Hitachi/Tanaka or whatever brand you prefer in the 2.5-3hp class. 

good luck,

7


----------



## CGC4200 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Top handle saw on ground-lack of leverage*

I have a 25 year old Poulan S25 top handle. I don't like the lack of
leverage cutting on ground. I almost tripped & fell into it last fall.
It does not have a chain brake.
I use a PP 260 & standard Husqvarna 435 for light use.
The old S25 has a Granberg cut & trim attachment mounted on bar
now, yet to try it. The southern magnolia in my yard is trying to
turn into a thicket, I need to trim the sprouts back a little.


----------



## Jimbo26 (Jun 25, 2020)

MaddBomber said:


> I messed around with a 435T and they are very light, and well balanced but also seemed a little flimsy. An orange Redmax for sure.
> 
> In regards to the 'flimsy' part, I have a horror story in regards to this particular saw that fortunately ends well. Husqvarna should have already addressed this as I could see this easily happening to someone else. Note the 'suspension' of this saw- its real good for Countervibe, but this is also where the weakness lies.
> Ok, I was cutting a fallen dead tree section to repair a fence line, the long dead tree being around 12' circumference (yes, I know it's a 'limbing' saw, but it has the guts of a utility!) and got towards the bottom of the cut and-- Pinch! After cursing the situation for a moment I began to wrestle the saw in an attempt to free it. Got close enough but still struggling with it so I gave it a good HEAVE and the saw says Ugh!  Oops- on further examination, the inner chassis looks a bit dislocated! No, this is not good.
> ...


----------



## JR Hill (May 15, 2021)

I just bought a T435 to replace a worn out 435. This is for limbing.

I measured the pitch at the store and thought I was good to go as I have a spool of 20RC. Oops, not. This saw has 3/8 mini and whil it does fit the bar groove the drive link is different. I think the 435 bar will mount but I'm hitting a wall on drum for the T435 with a sprocket to fit the 20RC.

The saw is a few lbs lighter than the 435. I like that. It has enough power for liming use. I don't know if it has enough power for a full profile chain but I may not get to find out.


----------

